# Rehoming a puppy



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know where to put this, so I thought I'd just post this in general. Sorry if it's in the wrong section.

So, I have zero experience rehoming a dog, so I wanted to ask for advice. Where do you do if you need to rehome a dog? The puppy in question is five and a half months old, bought from a reputable breeder, I think it's from working lines, has it's papers. He has some issues in the house (destroying things when bored, nipping), but nothing that can't be fixed with proper attention. 

Would the best bet be to contact rescues to see if they'd take him? I assume that something like cl would be a bad bet.

Any insights or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## chris1o4 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd hold him a little longer could just be that hes teething if you love him try to work with him dont just give up.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

k_sep said:


> I don't know where to put this, so I thought I'd just post this in general. Sorry if it's in the wrong section.
> 
> So, I have zero experience rehoming a dog, so I wanted to ask for advice. Where do you do if you need to rehome a dog? The puppy in question is five and a half months old, bought from a reputable breeder, I think it's from working lines, has it's papers. He has some issues in the house (destroying things when bored, nipping), but nothing that can't be fixed with proper attention.
> 
> ...


If it's a reputable breeder the breeder should have it somewhere in the contract that they must be contacted first if you decide you're not up for it. They should be willing to take the dog back.

That being said, he's probably teething. Try to redirect his behavior with things you want him to chew on *instead*, like toy or a big bone. I'd also recommend keeping him in the crate when you leave the house if you can't trust him. This should pass.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The first thing to do is contact the breeder. If the breeder is reputable, they will take the dog back. The owner does owe it to the dog to arrange for shipping or to drive the dog back over there.

If the breeder is not as good as you say, if you can find a good rescue that will take an owner surrender, that would be the best bet. 

Consider telling them you will foster until you find a new home, and just ask for help in finding the right match for the puppy.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Look for a breed specific rescue organization. Google can tell you what rescues are in your area. Contact them and they should be able to help you from there. I haven't re-homed a dog, but I did use a rescue to acquire one of my dogs and I was very pleased with how well they cared for the dogs during fostering and how well they screened potential adopters.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Contact the breeder! That paperwork you signed when you got your puppy should include that you must contact them first if anything comes up.

Also if you go to google and look for GSD rescues in the area you may be able to go thru them directly if the breeder isn't willing to hold up their end of the bargain.....


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry, lack of information. 0_o 

This isn't my dog. My friend got a puppy as a birthday present from her boyfriend. Evidently she mentioned that she wanted to possibly add a dog (she wanted a small one, but guess didn't specify that to her boyfriend). Her boyfriend was impressed with my girl Luna and thought that getting a GSD puppy would be a good fix. Well, neither of them have the patience, the time, really wanted the puppy after the cuteness wore off. They broke up about a month ago, the guy didn't want the puppy back, so my friend has tried to make it work for about a month now. She really doesn't want the dog and never did to begin with. She wants to find a good home for the puppy. Personally, I don't think my friend shouldn't even own fish. She said she did contact the breeder, but they won't take him back. (Guess it's not a reputable breeder then, so scratch that part!). She asked me what I would do in the situation. Personally, I don't know; I've never wanted to rehome a dog. Anyways, that's why I was asking for opinions. Sorry if I gave off the wrong impression, I'm still happily in a turkey coma from yesterday.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

In this situation, where the breeder has no interest in doing the right thing by this puppy and your friend doesn't have the experience needed to make the right choice for the puppy when choosing a new home, I would urge her to contact a breed specific rescue and surrender the puppy. That is the right thing to do in this case.
Sheilah


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If the dog is outside the American pet-bred norm (decently bred working or show line for instance) you'd probably have better luck re-homing the puppy through a site like this one or PDB. Your friend can screen potential owners. Or she can contact a breed-specific rescue. The rescue will be much more likely to be willing to take the dog in if she can foster until the dog is adopted. At that age he should be adopted fairly quickly.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with Emoore. Get the word out to people who truly want a shepherd. I myself am adopting a "rehomed" German Shepherd who was brought back to a breeder for the same reasons - GSD puppy antics. Partially, I picked the dog, but another part was the breeder picked me.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder you can look up rescuers there, and the dog will be neutered/spayed prior to rehoming.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dogs are not gifts.
I hate hearing that. Most of the time ends up just as this situation has.
"Oh he's soooo cute, I want him soooo bad!"
(Insert landshark stage)
"Oh this dog, doesn't listen, I have to get rid of him before he bites someone.

Dog goes to shelter - gets minimal attention - goes to a new home - back to the shelter.

You friend is weak and probably needs a challenge like the dog she has in order to build her own confidence. She's now part of the problem.

(Sorry, had to rant..)


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Contact a breed rescue. Consider advertising places like here on PBD if the pedigree is indeed good. If it's a good working pedigree and someone can come out and evaluate the dog, the puppy might even be able to go into a sport home or something. Do you know anything about the puppy's drives?

You have some good GSD rescues in your area and if your friend is willing to keep the puppy until the rescue finds a home, that's always a plus too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am moving this thread to Non Urgent Rescue


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> You friend is weak and probably needs a challenge like the dog she has in order to build her own confidence. She's now part of the problem.
> 
> (Sorry, had to rant..)


While I understand your frustration and feel it myself to a certain degree, she did not want this dog. She never asked for a puppy for a gift and she certainly didn't want a GSD. Whether or not someone can take care of a dog or a GSD does not make someone "weak" as you so eloquently put it. A dog is certainly not a thing to use to build someone's confidence or to be used as a challenge. 

She wants what's best for the dog. She is going to keep it until she can find a good home for it or get a rescue to take it. She is not going to dump it at the shelter. Perhaps you should keep that in mind before bashing someone you don't know. If anyone should be blamed, it's her boyfriend who thoughtlessly got the puppy for her, then decided when they broke up he didn't want to take it. She realizes that she is in over her head and is trying her best to find a good home for the dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

k shep, ignore the potty mouthin cowboy 

I'm glad your helping your friend, and I'm glad that she is looking to do right by him..


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

k_sep said:


> While I understand your frustration and feel it myself to a certain degree, she did not want this dog. She never asked for a puppy for a gift and she certainly didn't want a GSD. Whether or not someone can take care of a dog or a GSD does not make someone "weak" as you so eloquently put it. A dog is certainly not a thing to use to build someone's confidence or to be used as a challenge.
> 
> She wants what's best for the dog. She is going to keep it until she can find a good home for it or get a rescue to take it. She is not going to dump it at the shelter. Perhaps you should keep that in mind before bashing someone you don't know. If anyone should be blamed, it's her boyfriend who thoughtlessly got the puppy for her, then decided when they broke up he didn't want to take it. She realizes that she is in over her head and is trying her best to find a good home for the dog.


Maybe he had the "Big Truck" syndrome, only he used a GSD instead.  (I say this while owning two big trucks, LOL)

I agree with the poster above me. I only wish she _could _keep the dog, do the training, have an AWESOME best friend and kick ass dog, then later she could run into the ex, and show him how he lost out--on both the dog and her. :thumbup:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> Maybe he had the "Big Truck" syndrome, only he used a GSD instead.  (I say this while owning two big trucks, LOL)


Two big trucks, whoa! What are we talking here, Chevy's or Peterbilts?! 


I feel for your friend and glad she's trying to do the right thing by the dog.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Quick update on the pup: My friend seems to have a home in mind at the moment, a woman that she knows through her church who has a female 2 year old GSD. She's going to check out the home later, introduce the dogs to see if they are okay together and see if things are a good fit and if they check out okay. If this doesn't work out, she has asked me if I'd be willing to foster for a bit because she's going to contact a few rescues. I'm really hoping that the first situation will work out. I'm willing to foster if need be, but I'd rather not have two puppies together! (I've read all the threads about the horrors of two young pups together). But, I'd still be willing to do it in the interest of the pup if things don't work out until a rescue will be willing to take him.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Ksep, 
Let me know if your friend is still looking for a home for this puppy. I have a GREAT home for this puppy, would live a dream life in the house, riding the trails with a horse etc.. I have a very good friend wanting a young German Shepherd.


----------



## Zombina (Oct 21, 2011)

Where is she located?I'm looking for another puppy myself and if she's close enough I could pick cup the little one.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh, forgot to do a final update on this, the puppy has been officially rehomed. The two GSDs seem to get along well and the woman seems to know what she's doing. I'm glad everything seemed to work out. Sorry to those who wanted the puppy and/or pm'd me about it, I definitely would have mentioned that to my friend if she hadn't found this lady before I was notified. Thank you for being willing to help out though; I appreciate it and wish you luck in your search for a gsd pup.


----------



## andraia (Dec 6, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread, but as I was bored tonight and browsing - holy crap identical situations. 

People blindly buy dogs without a care in the world. My ex had bought Bella for me around the end of May of last year... Rather, against my wishes because we were having problems and it didn't look like it was going to last. And behold, a month and a half later, we split and I'm back home with the parents. I suppose the main difference is that I actually love GSDs, and it was my breed of choice. o.o;

I'm glad your friend was doing what was best for the dog, and that the they were found a good home.


----------

